# Mallet for FatMax chisels with steel striking cap?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of mallet is suitable for use with chisels with steel striking caps (like FatMax chisels)? Would a wood or brass mallet be damaged over time by the steel caps?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I wouldnt use a wood mallet on it. I have a Marples chisel that has the striking cap, but I just use my hammer for that. I have been slowly converting my chisels to all-wood handles so I can use one mallet for them all. You probably won't see much damage after a short use, but over time I think the metal would harm the wood mallet pretty badly.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive been using the same cherry mallet for a few years and havent destroyed it yet.Their is alot of dimples from strike caps but its going to take a few more years.Honestly I wouldnt worry about hurting a mallet-build it out of scrap that would be thrown away.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Call me a purist but I would NEVER strike my wood chisels with a metal hammer that's what good shop made mallets are for. Yes your mallets will get beat up but that's what they are for, mine are pretty beat on the working surfaces. Some are hard and some are soft depends on what you are striking and how much power you want behind your hit.
MIKE


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

a nice estwing hammer will do the trick. the only chisels you need to be careful of are ones with wood handles, and even then i just use a normal rubber/plastic capped hammer.


----------

